# MEDIO FÍSICO > Ríos >  Los médicos de los ríos

## NoRegistrado

> La importancia de los ríos pasa desapercibida en la mayoría de las ocasiones para la sociedad. Sin embargo, es en torno a estos cursos de agua donde se han desarrollado las civilizaciones y, sin ellos, sería imposible la vida en este planeta. 
> 
> Por hacer un símil de rápida percepción, podría decirse que los ríos son para los territorios como las arterias, venas y capilares para nuestro cuerpo: al igual que nuestro sistema circulatorio irriga nuestros tejidos y órganos manteniéndolos vivos y en funcionamiento, los ríos irrigan el territorio manteniendo la vida y los procesos naturales en él. De la misma forma que si contaminamos nuestra sangre u obstruimos una arteria se verán gravemente afectados nuestros tejidos y órganos, llegando incluso a gangrenarse o a dejar de cumplir sus funciones -pudiéndonos provocar la muerte en casos graves-, si contaminamos un río o alteramos su caudal, estaremos afectando a todo el territorio de su cuenca, destruyendo gran parte de la biodiversidad, alterando los equilibrios de los ecosistemas e impidiendo muchos procesos naturales. 
> 
> Cuando un río está libre de alteraciones e impactos causados por el hombre, no es necesario intervenir..., salvo para cuidarlo y conservarlo intacto, conservando así todas sus funciones y procesos ecológicos y la biodiversidad que habitan en él y sus riberas. Pero cada vez son menos los cursos fluviales no alterados existentes en nuestro planeta. En los países desarrollados, casi no queda ningún río principal o afluente importante que no sufra algún tipo de alteración o contaminación.
> 
> Cuando los ríos enferman por esta acción del hombre, es necesario acudir a los médicos de los ríos: los expertos en restauración fluvial, una actividad que todavía no tiene el reconocimiento que debiera por parte de las administraciones y que ofrecen una visión multidisciplinar a la hora de recuperar un río. En España, están organizados en torno a una organización sin ánimo de lucro: CIREF (Centro Ibérico de Restauración Fluvial): un grupo de profesionales vinculados a la restauración de los espacios fluviales en la Península Ibérica, tanto del ámbito de la universidad como de la Administración, de las actividades de consultoría o asistencia técnica y de organizaciones no gubernamentales, que tienen un mismo fin: revertir la actual tendencia de degradación a la que se están viendo sometidos estos ecosistemas.
> 
> El presidente de CIREF, Alfredo Ollero, profesor en la Universidad de Zaragoza, explica que "muchos ríos los tenemos enfermos y es necesario recuperar esa situación que han tenido en el pasado y de la que ahora se han alejado por numerosas prácticas sobre ellos". Pero por desgracia, las actuaciones que muchas veces las administraciones públicas llevan a cabo a la hora de recuperar un río no son las adecuadas y acaban por sentenciar los ecosistemas asociados a los cursos fluviales. Restaurar no es hacer escolleras, ni encauzar, ni construir azudes, ni canalizar, ni ajardinar, ni urbanizar, ni maquillar, ni camuflar, ni tantas otras actuaciones que lo que hacen es impedir que fluya lo natural de un río. Por el contrario, la restauración fluvial incide (o debería hacerlo) en recuperar las llanuras de inundación natural y el espacio fluvial, recuperar los caudales naturales o establecer caudales ambientales que mejoren el funcionamiento del río, eliminar infraestructuras que impidan la conexión del río o eliminar la contaminación, entre otras. "Restauración fluvial es en buena medida dejar a los ríos con libertad; no hacer actuaciones por hacerlas, ni revegetar ni hacer jardines junto al río", explica Alfredo Ollero. Un punto de vista en el que coinciden los expertos en restauración fluvial como Josu Elso: "Estamos demasiado acostumbrados a los jardines urbanos donde se riega y se corta la hierba, pero un jardín no es algo natural. Un río tiene que ser algo natural".
> ...


http://www.huffingtonpost.es/ricardo..._6544922.html#

A ver si se van enterando las autoridades estatales, las autonómicas y las locales.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

